# Only seen a few



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Dog and I walked 4 hours and seen 7 grouse. Got our 3 but it was a long wet walk.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

We did really well, 4 of us (& 3 dogs) limited out in 2.5 hours........but should have been done in 1.5 hours. We were SW of Mandan and got permission on some good looking land and I guess we got lucky. We saw 5-6 coveys of 10-20 birds. My dog was literally smiling as she bound through the field!

*edit*

We did talk to some other parties that didn't see many birds and they were in the same general area as us!?!??!?! We must have knocked on the right door ! :wink:


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Got 2 today in my after work walk. Flushed about 8 within the first 10 min. Didn't listen to my dog as he got birdie and missed them. Walked a little bit farther and got one. On the way back to the pickup the dog started chasing one on the ground and got him up. Very cool image of the dog flushing that bird into the sunset as I put a lead on him and then down!


----------

